# 2005 Security System



## theamcguy (Jan 14, 2005)

2005 GTO Security System light flashes on the dashboard when the car is unlocked or locked. Never noticed that before. Is this normal? How is it supposed to work? TIA


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Most new higher quality cars have the little light there these days. It's just a nice little way that you can see your alarm is activated, and a way to tell thiefs "You're an idiot if you're really going to try this".


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> Most new higher quality cars have the little light there these days. It's just a nice little way that you can see your alarm is activated, and a way to tell thiefs "You're an idiot if you're really going to try this".


 :rofl:


----------



## BOWLING GREEN (Sep 10, 2008)

theamcguy said:


> 2005 GTO Security System light flashes on the dashboard when the car is unlocked or locked. Never noticed that before. Is this normal? How is it supposed to work? TIA


Yes me to. Locked or unlocked security system light flashes. Can se it on but off to? Not activated unlocked still should fash to?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You should be able to see the red light flashing with the car OFF. Makes no difference if the car is unlocked, or locked.


----------

